# help needed in South Florida



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is a dog in my neighborhood that is in a dire situation. We have been watching her to make sure she is OK for a few months now, but for the last month things seem to be doing down hill. My husband finally went onto the property to see if she had any food or water. She did have bowls but they were completely dry, empty and dirty. There is a pool on the property so she is probably getting her water from there which isn’t good. She has absolutely no shelter and is left outside alone 24/7. I have on several occasions found her outside of the fenced property and have put her back in. For the past few weeks, my husband has been going by to feed her.

My husband is a police officer and has contacted our local Animal Control on several occasions with the first time on May 22nd. After numerous phone calls, Animal Control finally went out on May 28th. They did speak with a woman at the property who said there was a divorce and she does not want the dog, but she doesn’t want to put her to sleep. I am not sure why she wasn't taken at that time.

On Monday, June 2nd, there was a bad thunderstorm and there she was sitting out in the middle of it. My husband called again and said if he wasn’t a police officer he would go and get the dog himself. However since he has made a formal complaint and then if the dog came up as missing, he could get in trouble. He said he is trying to go by the rules but nothing is being done. 

They were supposed to pick her up on 6/2, then 6/3 and then 6/4. However, as of today, 6/5 I still saw her in the yard. Once they do get her they will have the vet check her out and then call my husband to get her. Due to her age they are not going to put her out for adoption so she won't even make it as far as that.

At this point I do not know much about her other than she is about a 9 1/2 year old German Shepherd. She seems quite timid but sweet. I do know she was previously found as a stray and the people who are not taking care of her now are the ones that found her and had adopted her back in December of 2006.

Unfortunately we will be unable to keep her permanently. We already have three German Shepherd Dogs in which one does not get along with other dogs. But we thought we could at least try to take her temporarily but I can only do so if I know she won't be with me permenantly.

So I was wondering if anyone on here could be of any help. The dog is located in South Florida (Palm Beach County).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

try contacting your local dogs deserve better rep:

http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/reps.html


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

oh i'm sorry, i missed the part where you were taking her temporarily and trying to place her. have you tried any german shepherd rescues?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

I changed the header. Since you will be taking her in, this post will be moved to non-urgent but people will still help you.

If I understand correctly, you are asking for contact information for gsd rescues in S. Florida, right?


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't found any LOCAL (South Florida / Palm Beach County) German Shepherd Rescues. I have emailed a couple in Florida but haven't received a reply. 

I did send out some emails from the information in your first post.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

Blondee127


Contact Tink Bechtol at Brookes Legacy Animal Rescue.
[email protected] I will email her so she knows you may be contacting her. 

She is in Naples, but pulls almost all her dogs from Miami Animal Control. She does mostly small dogs, but has had some labs and shepherds. If she can't help, she may be able to refer you to some one who can. 

There is GSD Rescue of Tampa Bay and GSD Rescue of Central Florida......they're the only ones I know of.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI changed the header. Since you will be taking her in, this post will be moved to non-urgent but people will still help you.
> 
> If I understand correctly, you are asking for contact information for gsd rescues in S. Florida, right?


I am sorry I posted in the wrong area. I have never posted on here before and I guess I was too quick to post my message without reading your guidelines. Thank you for moving it to the correct location.

I am asking for any help at this point. But yes, German Shepherd rescues in South Florida would be great as the closest location I have found is in Tampa. I did send an email to them but haven't heard anything.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

There isn't much representation in S. Fla for GSD Rescue...these are the only two Iknow of. That's why I suggested Brooke's Legacy.....she does great work, screens adopters and does take some large dogs. I've already emailed her about the situation.

German Shepherd Rescue of Tampa Bay
tampabaygsdrescue.org

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida
gsrfl.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*



> Quote: I have never posted on here before and I guess I was too quick to post my message without reading your guidelines.


Not a problem and very easy to move.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

Thank you for helping this dog!

If you haven't already, also contact Heidi's Legacy:
Heidi's Legacy
3102 Nichols Road
Lithia, Florida 33547
(813) 737-1795
[email protected]
http://www.heidislegacydogrescue.com/index.html


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

try Carole http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL451.html


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

Thank you... I have sent emails to all of the places suggested above. I will get pictures ASAP. Its going to be hard to find a home for her since she is older huh. I sure hope I can find someone who will adopt her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

Bump.

Any updates?


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

Update:

Animal Control went to pick her up late last week but the owner would not release the dog. She was afraid that they would put the dog to sleep. She did say she would release the dog to my husband. So... my husband called her and he explained that he wants the dog to go thru Animal Control as they will then medically check her out. So she has agreed to this. So this should be taking place this week. So we should have the dog shortly.

I did find out that her name is Simone. She is about 9 1/2 years old. She is said to be good with other dogs and children. I have not found out how she is with cats yet but I will.

I am going to take her until we can find her a home... but she can't stay with us permanently. So please!! I need your help in finding this poor girl a home. So far most organizations state they are too full to take her. I did find a couple of places that will list her with her photo as soon as I get pictures. So as soon as I get her I will immediately take pictures.

Thank you so much for all of you help!!!


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

So.. last Friday my husband spoke with the owner. They both agreed that my husband would take the dog and find her a good home. This was going to happen thru animal control so the dog would be checked out medically before we got her. He was to then call her back this past Monday to make the arrangements as if they did it on Friday, the dog probably would have sat at animal control all weekend. 

As agreed my husband called her Monday. He left a message and she hasn't returned the call. Same thing today. Maybe she will return the phone call from today? To me it seems as if she has changed her mind which isn't good for the dog. I don't know what else to do. 

Since Animal Control has been out there, things seem to be a bit better as I haven't found her out on the street and she has had food and water. Hopefully these aren't temporary things. But... she STILL has no shelter!!! I am thinking of buying her some sort of shelter and putting it on the property. Hopefully they will keep it there.

So for now everything is on hold until I get more information. I drive past her every week day to and from work so I will of course continue to keep an eye on her.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: GSD rescues in South Florida?*

Just keep doing what you've been doing.....check on the dog....keep in contact with Animal Control....and try to contact the owner. It's a bad situation but at least you can see she has food, water & shelter. You're doing a good thing....keep us posted.


----------

